# Diabetes and Racing



## txF5 (Mar 3, 2007)

I have type 2 diabetes and I am training for a local race series coming up this fall. I was wondering if there any other diabetic racers around so we could share info about how we fuel and prepare for races. With diabetes added in we cannot prepare exactly like non-diabetics.

hopefully there are more type racers other than just me


----------



## mattmor (Feb 15, 2004)

txF5 said:


> I have type 2 diabetes and I am training for a local race series coming up this fall. I was wondering if there any other diabetic racers around so we could share info about how we fuel and prepare for races. With diabetes added in we cannot prepare exactly like non-diabetics.
> 
> hopefully there are more type racers other than just me


Check out these guys. A few of them in the mid atlantic area are DAMN fast, and racing with type 2 diabetes.

http://adventuresforthecure.com/index.html

-matt


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

I race and have type 1.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

From my understanding it would be the prep that would be harder for you then the actual race nutrition. I am very curious about this!! It is my opinion that exercise is the best form of treatment for type 2 diabetes.


----------



## txF5 (Mar 3, 2007)

type 2 is vastly different than type 1. 

@aintnothang - how do you handle pre race nutrition? back when I was a teenager and didn't have diabetes, we would carb load a couple days before but since being type 1, i don't do as much of that. 
I have found that clif bars shotbloks work very well during rides/races as well.


----------



## txF5 (Mar 3, 2007)

just did my first 4hr endurance race. no sugar problems at all. completed 32 miles in 3:51

very happy with how it went. I think I have figured out my summer time hydration mix


----------



## gghurst (Apr 17, 2006)

Have you read the diabetes solution?
http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bernsteins-Diabetes-Solution-Achieving/dp/0316093440


----------



## txF5 (Mar 3, 2007)

gghurst - yes I have both versions of that book. His approach is quite drastic and doesn't really work for me.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

jrastories said:


> From my understanding it would be the prep that would be harder for you then the actual race nutrition. I am very curious about this!! It is my opinion that exercise is the best form of treatment for type 2 diabetes.


Why? Please explain prep vs. race nutrition and its affects in type 2ers. Thanks.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> Why? Please explain prep vs. race nutrition and its affects in type 2ers. Thanks.


This is my basic understanding of type 2 diabieties and exercise.

First off you need to know that glucose does not passively diffuse from the blood into cells it is actively transported into the cells. Most of the time the regulation of these transporters are controlled though insulin, however in type 2 diabieties these transporters no longer respond to insulin.

Now durring exercise there is a second "pool" of these transporters that are called upon which do not normally respond to insulin. Therefore your muscles have a way to get the glucose from the blood into the cells to be used for energy.

That is the very basic version and there is more to it then that. so I can see how using gels or drinks or even food while racing will deliver the necessary fuel to the muscles I am just not sure how one would replenish the glycogen stores in muscle and the liver to have a full tank for a longer race.

I would make the assumption that since this response to exercise does have a lasting effect that fueling after a longer, or higher intensity workout would be beneficial to building up those stores of glycogen.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Im a T2 diabetic and just did my first 4 hour endurance race this past month. My weakness in the whole thing is my diet (at least I can admit that, and know where I need to work) so I want to subscribe to this thread to see what works for others, experiment and maybe pass along any information I may find that might be useful to others.

I think Ive caught this race bug as I plan to race a 6 hour endurance race that's coming up and hope to do better nutrition/fuel wise than I did for the 4 hour that I did for my first one!

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## ibexbiker (Apr 11, 2006)

I am Type 1. I know that it is different considering I am on a pump and use continuous glucose monitoring as well. But what has worked for me has taken me trial and error over many years and the last few years I have it pretty dialed in. Read up on it, talk to other diabetics and your Dr and care team and trial and error. You'll get there. Good luck and keep us posted on what is working/isn't working for you.


----------



## txF5 (Mar 3, 2007)

I use a pump as well. I think I have things figured out now. I've had several long and hard rides now with a 4 hour endurance race thrown in and have not had any sugar issues. I have also figured out my hydration as well. Feeling really good.


----------



## Along For The Ride (Oct 9, 2008)

I have type 1 and like the others have noted you will need to try different things and see what works best for you. I use Heed from Hammer Nutrition and it has worked for me for 2-3 hour races and Perpetuem for longer 5+ hour races. They are not as sweet as some of the others and I see less spikes in blood sugar but it is a personal taste. I try to hit 35-45 grams of carbs per hour and 200-300 calories. These are numbers that I have dialed in for me personally. The carb numbers are lower than my friends that are not diabetic but we also have to balance our blood sugar levels too. I am on a pump and always lower my insulin basal rates when I am racing or long or hard training rides for the ride and several hours after. Hope this helps but like I said earlier everyone will need to see what works for them.


----------



## txF5 (Mar 3, 2007)

Yup, if its one thing I have learned diabetes affects us each differently. I have found that there are usually some things that are very similar though. I think if we can share what works and doesn't work there will be a common ground to a degree. 

I used to turn down my pump and I would not drink any sports drinks with sugar but I did a small experiment with doing a 50/50 drink of sugar free powerade and sugar powerade and in the Texas heat works better for me. If I can't do that, I use Camelbaks elixir tablets and I use clif bars shot blox during the ride, 2-3 blocks per 30-40 minutes of riding. Both of those work really well.

I also eat oatmeal every day. I use the original oats (meaning non instant) and use splenda, cinnamon and a small amount of peanut butter and its great fuel for the day. 

I think its cool that we can share our experiences, it will help in the long run.


----------



## coryell (Mar 9, 2008)

I ride with type 1 diabetes. I'm also a pumper (OmniPod).This is my first season riding with the pump and I really like having the ability to adjust my basil rate during rides. I'm always learning how to work with my diabetes while riding and racing. Seems like things are always changing. Diabetes is'nt always predictable, at least for me,especially when racing. A constant glucose monitor would be a huge help but with no insurance it's not an option. I have however found what I think is the next best thing. The Accu-Chek compact plus glucose monitor. It has the test strips and lancet built into the monitor. I tape it to my stem during endurance races and now I can test my glucose levels without having to stop riding, saving me a lot of time. It's also been a big help with nutrition preventing highs, lows, and keeping my levels at an optimum level for performance. 
Another team doing great things for diabetics is Team Type 1. Team Type 1's Elite team has won the race across America, RAAM, four times twice in record breaking time. The pro team is hoping to race in the Tour De France in 2012. This goes to show you that with proper diet and control, people with diabetes are just as capable of performing at the highest level!


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Cory, I tried mounting the same AccuChek meter to the stem but due to all the vibration and bouncing around caused the meter to malfunction. Pretty rough trails where I ride. Are you doing anything special to over come these issues or have they not been a factor for you? For loop style endurance events I leave the meter with the misses. If the Dexcom was available in Canada I would definately head in that direction.

OP, I agree with others. Trial and error is the name of the game. Don't be afraid to test often, some days I'll do 15 tests if I have to. Good luck in any future events.


----------



## coryell (Mar 9, 2008)

Lahrs said:


> Hey Cory, I tried mounting the same AccuChek meter to the stem but due to all the vibration and bouncing around caused the meter to malfunction. Pretty rough trails where I ride. Are you doing anything special to over come these issues or have they not been a factor for you? For loop style endurance events I leave the meter with the misses. If the Dexcom was available in Canada I would definately head in that direction.
> 
> OP, I agree with others. Trial and error is the name of the game. Don't be afraid to test often, some days I'll do 15 tests if I have to. Good luck in any future events.


I just wrap it in some plastic wrap to protect it from moisture and then tape it securely to the stem. I have'nt had any problems with it yet.


----------



## The Novice (Jan 25, 2011)

first off, i give you guys a lot of credit. i know a few people living with diabetes and it doesnt seem easy. 

I have a question though. How did you know when you should go see the doctor? I have never been diagnosed with diabetes or anything, but i often times get bad headaches, blurred vision, and often times have volitile engergy levels. I race the local series and do some other big races like Fat Tire 40. I wake up sometimes and feel great, other days I just have no energy at all. 

In all of your experiences is this a sign/symptom of diabetes? I know I should consult a doctor but just wanted to see your thoughts. 
THanks, J


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I personally had a suspicion I would be diabetic due to family history, since my Dad and my Brother both had it. I was diagnosed when I had a physical and had fasting blood work drawn by my Doc. I would do some research on diabetes, there is TONS of information about the disease out there. The ADA (American Diabetic Association) should have information as well.

Im no Doctor, but if your having issues go get checked out and take care of yourself!

Speaking of riding and Diabetes. My Fiancee and I ride the Tour de Cure in Cary, NC this year to raise money for the ADA. Well after voicing our opnions and concerns to the ADA chapter office about how things were run (things were not that hot), we were asked to sit to be on the 2013 Tour de Cure Planning Committee! Its going to be totally redone and were super excited!


----------



## txF5 (Mar 3, 2007)

txF5 said:


> I have type 2 diabetes and I am training for a local race series coming up this fall. I was wondering if there any other diabetic racers around so we could share info about how we fuel and prepare for races. With diabetes added in we cannot prepare exactly like non-diabetics.
> 
> hopefully there are more type racers other than just me


crap this should say type 1, not type 2.


----------



## txF5 (Mar 3, 2007)

The Novice said:


> first off, i give you guys a lot of credit. i know a few people living with diabetes and it doesnt seem easy.
> 
> I have a question though. How did you know when you should go see the doctor? I have never been diagnosed with diabetes or anything, but i often times get bad headaches, blurred vision, and often times have volitile engergy levels. I race the local series and do some other big races like Fat Tire 40. I wake up sometimes and feel great, other days I just have no energy at all.
> 
> ...


Go to Target or Walmart and get thier glucose meter. Do this for 1 day. Check your sugar when you get up, before each meal and 2 hours after you eat. If your sugar is not below 150 (100 is perfect) then you are on the verge of diabetes.

Also, if you are constantly thirsty even after drinking, losing wieght, muscle cramps etc, these are also signs of diabetes.


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re:*

you have to know more about symptoms of diabetes. Although diabetes usually happens when you're middle-age, it also occurs to young people at their 20s. Gestational diabetes, diabetes that develops during pregnancy, has no clear genetic or environmental triggers.


----------

